
Clicky Launches Powerful Integrated URL Shortener - AndrewWarner
http://www.centernetworks.com/clicky-launches-integrated-url-shortener
======
windsurfer
_I don’t write much about URL shorteners because frankly they are way over-
hyped._

So you put the word "Powerful" in your title. Yeaah.

